# Brad Miller



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Count on seeing him play in the Feb. Mid-Season Classic... aka the All-Star game. God is he playing well. I'm serious, he gets to the line as well as anybody in the league. He just has this knack. It's uncanny. And at the end of games he, like our other Miller, has ice in his veins.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree. He definatley is playing like an Allstar so far this year. I would say in the east, his only competition right now is the Big Z, and we all know his history of never making it far into a season. Its only been 4 games but Im very impressed. I hope he can keep it up for the whole season.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Problem is, he's completely playing himself out of the Pacers price range.

Herb Simon (Pacers owner, for anyone who reads this that didn't know) said that the Pacers are not going to pay the luxury tax next year...

meaning that, barring a major change in the luxury-tax threshold (or a move that cuts salary for next year) there's 14 million dollars to sign Jermaine O'Neal, Brad Miller, and Reggie Miller, because of the extensions of Bender, Foster, and Artest.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

doubt the fans will vote him in,not saying he shouldnt be,they will probably vote mutombo because he is more of a well known name,i would think the other spot would go to miller or ilgauskus unless they put somebody like jermaine oneal in there who really isnt a center.its never as simple as it looks.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*As a*

die-hard Cavs fan, and a fan who realizes how important Z is to our team, and is aware of how hard Z worked to rehab and how much he just wants to play.... I agree with you all. 

Brad Miller is the best center in the East. Last season I realized how tough he is and how hard of a worker he is. You guys have a hidden gem, and I hope you can keep him. rainman is right too though... fans vote for a name, and Mutumbo will be the most recognized name on the ballot. Heck, if Zo's name is on the ballet, he'll probably come in first or second!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree as well. I mean, I bet anything that Shaq will be voted in, only to show up in one of those horrendous outfits he wears and sit on the sidelines yet again. Vince will probably be voted in too and sit out. Pretty weird but some fans dont even pay attention to the game and just vote on who ESPN talks about. Thanks for the compliment on miller Mongolmike. I was talking him up last year and I realy think he could be great. Sure hope the Pacers figure a way to rid themselves of Croshere and Mercer so that they can pay these guys what they deserve and keep O'neal and the Millers.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I think that we will deal Chroshere to Denver for a future number one (2005). Kiki loves him and the only player that is really interested in Denver is Olawakandi. He brings in Chroshere and re-signs Howard. This allows us to sign Miller. If not that we will figure something else out.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>absolutebest</b>!
> I think that we will deal Chroshere to Denver for a future number one (2005). Kiki loves him and the only player that is really interested in Denver is Olawakandi. He brings in Chroshere and re-signs Howard. This allows us to sign Miller. If not that we will figure something else out.


You honestly think that someone would give up a first round draft pick to take Croshere's contract? 

There's no way anyone takes on Croshere, unless the Pacers add something else to the trade. If someone would've, they would've done it last year... as his value's gotten lower and lower every minute after he signed that contract.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>absolutebest</b>!
> I think that we will deal Chroshere to Denver for a future number one (2005). Kiki loves him and the only player that is really interested in Denver is Olawakandi. He brings in Chroshere and re-signs Howard. This allows us to sign Miller. If not that we will figure something else out.



LOL. Austin ain't worth a 1st rounder. He ain't even worth a 2nd rounder. He is overpaid and sux! The Nuggets won't resign Juwon Howard anyway. They just traded for him so they could free up cap room.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

haha, no one is dumb enough to take chroshere's contract on


----------



## Alley-oop (Aug 31, 2002)

Brad Miller is not making the all star team for sure. No one is going to vote for him. That stupid gump.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Alley-oop</b>!
> Brad Miller is not making the all star team for sure. No one is going to vote for him. That stupid gump.


This is one instance where I completely agree with Isiah Thomas when it comes to Brad Miller, "Miller is competitive and that means he is mentally tough.".

I'm voting for him for the all star center in the east.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>absolutebest</b>!
> I think that we will deal Chroshere to Denver for a future number one (2005). Kiki loves him and the only player that is really interested in Denver is Olawakandi. He brings in Chroshere and re-signs Howard. This allows us to sign Miller. If not that we will figure something else out.


Austin has a huge contract, those numbers don't match unless the Nuggets are that much below the cap, or they do this instead of signing a fa in the offseason... but that is a moot point. If not over the cap, you think they would use free space for him?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> Nuggets won't resign Juwon Howard anyway. They just traded for him so they could free up cap room.


I doubt Howard has many suitors this summer, and if he takes a big big pay cut, I can see him returning to play alongside those young rookie front court players they got.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt Howard has many suitors this summer, and if he takes a big big pay cut, I can see him returning to play alongside those young rookie front court players they got.
> ...


Knowing how Howard's stock has gone DOWN and knowing Howard as I do, he'll try to sign with the team where his best buddy plays - the Kings. Mark my words.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

miller will make the all-star game. probably not voted in of course. he's been playing great ball and raises the pacers to the east's elite. the type of player that every team would want.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Scouts really blew it on draft day*

I was surprised he didn't get drafted. I saw Miller for Purdue play in college alot. Purdue was very competitive and Miller was always a force inside.

I can see some guys falling through the cracks, But Miller was a very good college player.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm just saying I can see Kiki giving up a pick for him. Fogetting how bad the Nuggets are, it wouldn't be a first. It would probably be for a number two. But Kiki will bring Howard back and will look at options like t his because nobody wants to be a Nugget.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Knowing how Howard's stock has gone DOWN and knowing Howard as I do, he'll try to sign with the team where his best buddy plays - the Kings. Mark my words.


Interesting thought, him as a replacement for Keon Clark, if Clark wants a bigger contract... that is interesting.

-Petey


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

No way nugs take Austin. That is exactly the stupid thing issel would do that caused Kiki to clean house anyway and lose lafrenz just to get Cuban to take his junk. If you look at Kiki's deals, they have all been to max cap space or, as in the orlando/detroit deal, use his cap space to get something for nothing. if he can't lure 2 big names once howard's contracts clear, he has said he will wait until the next summer, not overpay a second tier player. And Croshere is not even that. He is Tariq Abdul Wahed, Shandon Anderson, Vin Baker, overpaid, undertalented.


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

Regarding Howard: Kiki would be happy with a 4-5 rotation of Hilario, Chris Anderson, Harvey, Camby(if he heals) and Kandi/B.Miller/J. O'Neal. If the pacer fan is correct and 14 mil left for Reggie, Brad and Jermaine(sp?), I see a center taking 10 of that and leaving 4 for reggie and none for the other center. I see 10, 10, and 7 to pay Brad, Jermaine, and Reggie per year. I like what howard has brought to denver, but we won't give him more than 5, and a team over the cap might cuz it's only one for one luxury tax dollars.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

If Miller doesn't get voted in then I'm sure whoever coaches the east will pick him as the sub. 

This is something I was wondering:

If you had the money would you go after Kandi or B. Miller?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The NBA is all about upside so everybody will go for Kandi...

JO and Brad will be back in Pacer uniforms next year. Somehow, someway.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Miller has more upside. If Im correct hes younger than Kandi anyways.


----------

